# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  On the heather

## gavin

How's the heather doing for you?  Mine have been there for three weeks, perhaps half of the heather season.  The ground is damp so all we need is some warm settled weather.   First week they drew down the starter strips and built out some comb on the thin foundation frames I gave them.  Second week it rained all the time.  Last week, the week I've been away, they had sunshine and showers and that seems to be the way it will continue most of next week.

Today?  Three colonies with near-full supers!  They are capping the middle frames, all of them suitable for cut comb.  If it carries on like this I may have one of my best heather seasons.  It was great to have Bill and Julie's company for the trip.

Some pics from the site last year:

----------

